# SVD yay!



## TylerD (18/10/13)

I'm picking up my SVD tomorrow! Yay. My crappy generic batts suck!

Can't wait! What volts should I use on my Protank 2 on 1.8 ohm and 2.2 ohm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (18/10/13)

Set it into wattage mode then begin at 7 watts. Go up slowly until you hit the spot.
You will find juices like different settings. Oupa's VM4 you can vape at 9watt comfortably. Hangsen juices burn even at 7 watts if you vape too quickly.


----------



## TylerD (18/10/13)

Cool stuff! Thanks Crafty.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (18/10/13)

Where did you buy your SVD from Tyler? And what did you pay for it?


----------



## TylerD (18/10/13)

It was a 911. Hehehe. My generic batts died on me.

Bought from Eciggies. No time for delivery.

Paid 750 exluding charger and batts. O, well. Need it.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (18/10/13)

Thought you may have bought it from FT at R350. I bought 2 from them but have tracking probs.


----------



## Riaz (18/10/13)

Congrats Tyler! May it be with u for many puffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

TylerD said:


> I'm picking up my SVD tomorrow! Yay. My crappy generic batts suck!
> 
> Can't wait! What volts should I use on my Protank 2 on 1.8 ohm and 2.2 ohm?


 
So, how is it going with vaping on your SVD, Tyler?


----------



## TylerD (21/10/13)

Awesome, awesome, awesome! I love it. Can't stop! Hahaha.

Now I just need some awesome juice and I'm set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

Thanks for the feedback, Tyler. Yeah, that search for the perfect juice, which can be vaped all day is a difficult one. I'm still searching!


----------



## eviltoy (22/10/13)

Vm4 I could vape that all day. Which reminds me I need to order some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (22/10/13)

That' from Oupa? Vapour mountain?


----------



## eviltoy (22/10/13)

yar trust me its worth every penny. Im gonna buy a few bottles of that payday


----------



## TylerD (22/10/13)

I will get it for sure. Any other flavours to try from Oupa that is a winner?


----------



## eviltoy (22/10/13)

That berry one he has is nice too I didnt like the vanilla custard but thats just my taste. Peaches and Cream is different and I can see how people would like it. I want to try some more flavours from him but VM4 is the one I go back to every single time


----------



## TylerD (22/10/13)

Cool stuff. Thanks eviltoy! Appreciate it.


----------



## eviltoy (22/10/13)

If you in Cape Town in the south you can come get some as a sample


----------



## TylerD (22/10/13)

Nope, I'm in JHB. Thanks for the offer tho. I will get some from Oupa.


----------



## Silver (9/11/18)

Just a little blast from the past...

Those were the days...
hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/11/18)

I drooled over the SVD when came out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I drooled over the SVD when came out
> 
> View attachment 150972



Me too @SmokeyJoe 
When I got my SVD I thought I had arrived! Haha
I know @Rob Fisher couldnt stand it - I think his went into the gorge. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (9/11/18)

I still have one in the garage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/18)

Christos said:


> I still have one in the garage



Lol @Christos - mine is not in the garage - its in my vape cave...
Am thinking it would be fun to rig up some of the older gear some time - for a vintage vaping session of sorts...


----------



## Christos (9/11/18)

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos - mine is not in the garage - its in my vape cave...
> Am thinking it would be fun to rig up some of the older gear some time - for a vintage vaping session of sorts...


I have a tub of things that are "to be thrown away" that I haven't gotten round to in a few years.
I replaced some cuboard hinges today and the old hinges went into a box next to the vape stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (9/11/18)

I always lusted after one of these, sadly never ever got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/18)

Silver said:


> Me too @SmokeyJoe
> When I got my SVD I thought I had arrived! Haha
> I know @Rob Fisher couldnt stand it - I think his went into the gorge. Lol



It did indeed Hi Ho @Silver! That was my worst mod ever!


----------



## Genosmate (10/11/18)

Thought I had one,check the radical coils Only 4 short years ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob (10/11/18)

Genosmate said:


> Thought I had one,check the radical coils Only 4 short years ago!
> View attachment 150985


Gimme pleeeeeezzzz 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate (10/11/18)

Spongebob said:


> Gimme pleeeeeezzzz
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



Sorry it's long gone!


----------



## Spongebob (10/11/18)

Genosmate said:


> Sorry it's long gone!




Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk


----------

